

The Lance Armstrong Doping Report - mhb
http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/10/10/the-armstrong-doping-report/

======
pedalpete
The interesting bit is they are crowd-sourcing the 200 page document for their
readers to pick out the interesting bits and report on them. Is this a new
model for reporting?

~~~
mhb
That's why my original title included the phrase "with Crowd-sourced
Annotations". Alas.

------
dccoolgai
What a great story for a sports news service.

~~~
somecallmechief
Yep.

------
wkdown
What does this have to do with Hacker News?

~~~
mhb
I was impressed by the crowd-sourced annotation.

